# Dillons scar



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon flashing his scar


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

That's nice and neat :thumbup:.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Very neat, but very long, glad he is all healing up, I expect you feel much more relaxed now!


----------

